# HELP! MMI stuck initialising...



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

There's something wrong with my mmi. Get no radio, nav, camera etc. Tried the 3 button reset but it doesn't respond to the sequence! Any ideas?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Did you try to "reset the MMI via the menu". Basically reset the MMI to its default settings?


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> Did you try to "reset the MMI via the menu". Basically reset the MMI to its default settings?


Hasn't initialised enough to be able to get into the settings menu.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Phill_1981 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try to "reset the MMI via the menu". Basically reset the MMI to its default settings?
> ...


What happens when you do the 3-button reset?
Does the system reboot and just keep getting stuck at the same place again?
If so, a number of possibilities (hardware fault, GPS issue, software corruption, etc)
I believe the dealer can do a full factory reset (rather than just a simple 'soft' reboot) and they have all the diagnostics..


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Blade Runner said:


> Phill_1981 said:
> 
> 
> > captainhero17 said:
> ...


3 buttons do nothing


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

have you tried disconnecting the battery? It might reset the system when you reboot.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

I'll try that - is it safe to disconnect the battery on these cars?

Car is booked in dealer for 2 weeks time but would like some music/nav before then


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Phill_1981 said:


> I'll try that - is it safe to disconnect the battery on these cars?
> 
> Car is booked in dealer for 2 weeks time but would like some music/nav before then


I thought about suggesting battery disconnect, but its a bit extreme and the manual warns against it.
I would therefore give the dealer service dept a ring first and see what they suggest.
If you can get past the 'girl on the desk', that is, who is usually only "programmed" to book service visits.


----------



## meszrum (Jun 27, 2013)

Leave the car with door closed for 15 minutes. It should work then.
I had exactly the same problem, it had been reported to the dealer and the MMI software was upgraded. It resolved the issue for good (however the MMI works noticeably slower since then).


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

meszrum said:


> Leave the car with door closed for 15 minutes. It should work then.
> I had exactly the same problem, it had been reported to the dealer and the MMI software was upgraded. It resolved the issue for good (however the MMI works noticeably slower since then).


It been like it since the weekend ☹


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

meszrum said:


> Leave the car with door closed for 15 minutes. It should work then.
> I had exactly the same problem, it had been reported to the dealer and the MMI software was upgraded. It resolved the issue for good (however the MMI works noticeably slower since then).


That is strange. I took my car to update the VC since it was the oldest version available since my car is from Jan 2015 0169 version.
Once updated to the newest possible update I noticed that the operating system is a lot smoother and runs faster (boots faster).



Phill_1981 said:


> There's something wrong with my mmi. Get no radio, nav, camera etc. Tried the 3 button reset but it doesn't respond to the sequence! Any ideas?]


OP
The best shot is the Audi Service. They will most likely fix it with simple VC update. Wouldn't expect any more worries here.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone know anything about these codes?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

How have you solved this problem mate?
Thank you


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Audi replaced something (hardware)..! I'm not sure what, sorry.


----------

